# Top Gun Maverick und Tom Cruise feiern Rekordergebnis



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Top Gun Maverick und Tom Cruise feiern Rekordergebnis*

					Nach 35 Jahren steigt Tom Cruise wieder ins Cockpit. In Top Gun Maverick hat der Schauspieler einen persönlichen Rekord gebrochen und einen Besucherrekord aufgestellt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Top Gun Maverick und Tom Cruise feiern Rekordergebnis*


----------



## Berserkervmax (30. Mai 2022)

Der Film ist auch wirklich gut.
Wer Teil eins möchte wird zufrieden sein.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

Den ersten Teil hatte ich damals 1986 im Kino gesehen und war total geflashed. Die coolen Typen, die Flugzeuge, Bilder und der geile Soundtrack.

Ich werde mit meiner Frau in den zweiten Teil reingehen. Weil irgendwie alle meine Freunde mit ihren Frauen da reingehen.  Wir haben uns extra zusammen gerade nochmal den ersten Teil angeguckt.
Und das Lied von Berlin hat sie gerade eben gesungen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bx51eegLTY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir als Männer finden natürlich das hier cooler





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siwpn14IE7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lexx (30. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die coolen Typen, die Flugzeuge, Bilder und der geile Soundtrack.


Ja, ich auch. Mit Freundin.

Dann war sie weg. Ich war weder Cool, noch hatte ich ein Flugzeug.
Sondern nur Drogen und 0dayz.

War halt keine Pilotenbraut. Sondern nur eine beliebige Tussi.


----------



## Ishe (30. Mai 2022)

Auf den Streifen hab ich richtig Lust  Warte aber auf die UHD oder auf SKY falls in UHD verfügbar.

Wahnsinn wie wenig oder wie gut Tom Cruise gealtert ist. Fast 60 Jahre der Typ!


----------



## AndySledge (30. Mai 2022)

Ishe schrieb:


> Auf den Streifen hab ich richtig Lust  Warte aber auf die UHD oder auf SKY falls in UHD verfügbar.
> 
> Wahnsinn wie wenig oder wie gut Tom Cruise gealtert ist. Fast 60 Jahre der Typ!


Haben ihn in IMAX gesehen, da wird dein Heimkino setup nich rankommen, unbedingt ins Kino ob IMAX oder nicht


----------



## Rollora (30. Mai 2022)

AndySledge schrieb:


> Haben ihn in IMAX gesehen, da wird dein Heimkino setup nich rankommen, unbedingt ins Kino ob IMAX oder nicht


Stimme voll zu. Gibt so 1-2 Filme im Jahr, das sind klassische Kinofilme. Da kannst du zu Hause haben was du willst, aber die kommen im Kino nochmal besser rüber.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (31. Mai 2022)

Fand den Film auch Klasse. Und es zeigt vor allem, dass man mit genug Können auch eine total einfache Story spannend präsentieren kann, immerhin ist der Film letztlich eine auf 2 Stunden aufgeblasene Attacke auf den Todesstern...


----------



## Zuriko (31. Mai 2022)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Der Film ist auch wirklich gut.
> Wer Teil eins möchte wird zufrieden sein.



Nur war Teil 1 bereits kein guter Film. Und Teil 2 genau so wenig. Das sind absolut geile Flugsequenzen die echt donnern und das Finale ist atemberaubend geil! Aber dies sind dann auch nur ca. 40 Minuten von 2 Stunden. Der Rest ist Füllmaterial welches eher langweilig war.

Aber ja, der erste Film macht ganz viel Spass, aber ein guter Film ist es nicht. 

Schaut Euch den Maverick zwingend im besten Kino an, mit dem grössten Bild und dem fettesten Sound. Im Heimkino dürfte dann erst auffallen was das für ein Käse ist.


----------



## doedelmeister (31. Mai 2022)

Jetzt nichts Anspruchsvolles oder filmisch Wertvolles. Aber auch Teil 2 ist ein guter und spannender Action Film für uns Männers.


----------



## compisucher (31. Mai 2022)

Trotz aller wehmütiger Nostalgie ist Teil II besser als Teil I, war am Sa. im Kino.
Allerdings sind einige der Flugszenen dann doch eher unrealistisch und dass die sich immer noch die Schnüffelmaske im Flug herunterreisen... Na ja, das machste nur einmal und max. für 15 sec..


----------



## cloudconnected (31. Mai 2022)

Ich war am Vatertag mit meinem Vater in dem Film.
Weil der Top Gun feiert.
Ich muss sagen war auf keinen Fall schlechter als der erste Teil.
Aber mir hat der Sound im Kino nicht so gut gefallen.
Denke wenns den inner vernünftigen Quali gibt wird ich mir den zu Hause nochmal anschauen mit meinem Setup.


----------



## Berserkervmax (31. Mai 2022)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Nur war Teil 1 bereits kein guter Film. Und Teil 2 genau so wenig. Das sind absolut geile Flugsequenzen die echt donnern und das Finale ist atemberaubend geil! Aber dies sind dann auch nur ca. 40 Minuten von 2 Stunden. Der Rest ist Füllmaterial welches eher langweilig war.
> 
> Aber ja, der erste Film macht ganz viel Spass, aber ein guter Film ist es nicht.
> 
> Schaut Euch den Maverick zwingend im besten Kino an, mit dem grössten Bild und dem fettesten Sound. Im Heimkino dürfte dann erst auffallen was das für ein Käse ist.


Wie gesagt wer Teil 1 gut fand wird Teil zwei auch mögen.

Wenn dir der erste Teil schon zu Platt war dann eben nicht...

Wir waren Himmelfahrt zur Premiere im Kino mit Fettem Sound und Jägermeister satt !





__





						Metropol-Theater Startseite - Metropol-Theater Brunsbüttel
					

Familiäres Kino in Brunsbüttel. Ausserordentliche Bild- und Tonanlage. Vorbestellungen nur telefonisch ab 19:00 Uhr.



					www.metropol-theater.de
				





Alle glücklich und es gab sogar Applaus am Ende !

Ich werde mir das nochmal antun !
Kino ist eben doch Kino !


----------



## Mastertac (2. Juni 2022)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Nur war Teil 1 bereits kein guter Film. Und Teil 2 genau so wenig. Das sind absolut geile Flugsequenzen die echt donnern und das Finale ist atemberaubend geil! Aber dies sind dann auch nur ca. 40 Minuten von 2 Stunden. Der Rest ist Füllmaterial welches eher langweilig war.
> 
> Aber ja, der erste Film macht ganz viel Spass, aber ein guter Film ist es nicht.
> 
> Schaut Euch den Maverick zwingend im besten Kino an, mit dem grössten Bild und dem fettesten Sound. Im Heimkino dürfte dann erst auffallen was das für ein Käse ist.


Junge, junge. Wenn ich diesen "Quark" hier lese, fällt mir fast ein Ei aus der Hose . Deine Meinung im Ehren, aber diese Pauschalisierung zeigt nur eins, dass du so rein keine Ahnung hast. Top Gun Maverick 2 ist nicht ohne Grund ein "Erfolg" und die Kritiker sind sich alle einig . Bleib bei "Transformers" oder "Harry Potter". Da machst du wenigstens nichts falsches ....


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2022)

Das klingt doch alles schon mal sehr gut!  
Der erste Teil ist einer meiner Favoriten. Hab mir vor einiger Zeit als alter Fanboy erstmal das hier gegönnt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der F/A-18E Super Hornet konnte ich auch nicht nein sagen. ^^ 



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Kino ist eben doch Kino !


Ich hoffe unser Kino zeigt ein Double Feature!


----------



## facehugger (2. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich hoffe unser Kino zeigt ein Double Feature!


1+2, da wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei "Spürst du die Gier, die Gier nach mehr Speed in dir"...

Werd ihn mir demnächst gönnen, mein Buddy is auch schon ganz hippelig um nicht zu sagen, mehr wie startbereit.

Scheiß auf Story, das Dingens muss einen einfach mitreißen und das wird es. Bin mir sicher...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Schaut Euch den Maverick zwingend im besten Kino an, mit dem grössten Bild und dem fettesten Sound. Im Heimkino dürfte dann erst auffallen was das für ein Käse ist.


Solche Filme sind Pflicht im Kino zu gucken.


----------



## facehugger (2. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Solche Filme sind Pflicht im Kino zu gucken.


Ja, solche Streifen MUSS man einfach auf der großen Leinwand sehn. Dafür sind se gemacht... 

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Werd ihn mir gönnen, mein Buddy is auch schon ganz hippelig um nicht zu sagen, mehr wie startbereit.


_Let's kick the tires and light the fires._  Anderer Film, aber die Message passt. ^^


facehugger schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Story, das Dingens muss einen einfach mitreißen und das wird es. Bin mir sicher...


Wird es auf jeden Fall. Kennst du das hier schon?  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v1iZtBM23bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zuriko (2. Juni 2022)

Mastertac schrieb:


> Junge, junge. Wenn ich diesen "Quark" hier lese, fällt mir fast ein Ei aus der Hose . Deine Meinung im Ehren, aber diese Pauschalisierung zeigt nur eins, dass du so rein keine Ahnung hast. Top Gun Maverick 2 ist nicht ohne Grund ein "Erfolg" und die Kritiker sind sich alle einig . Bleib bei "Transformers" oder "Harry Potter". Da machst du wenigstens nichts falsches ....



Muss man da gleich persönlich beleidigt werden wenn man nicht mit der Meinung der Masse mitschwimmt?


RyzA schrieb:


> Solche Filme sind Pflicht im Kino zu gucken.



Korrekt! Kein guter Film, aber ein super Kino Erlebnis


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Korrekt! Kein guter Film, aber ein super Kino Erlebnis


"Kein guter Film" ist jetzt erstmal subjektiv deine Meinung.  
Mir gefallen auch einfach gestrickte Filme.
Das letzte mal war ich im Kino in "Dr. Strange 2" mit einen Kumpel. Der ist an sich deutlich komplexer aber hat auch gezeigt wie man es nicht machen sollte.  Der kam einen wirr und überladen vor. Außerdem muß man dafür wohl auch noch die Marvel Serien geguckt haben um alles zu verstehen.


----------



## Zuriko (2. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Kein guter Film" ist jetzt erstmal subjektiv deine Meinung.
> Mir gefallen auch einfach gestrickte Filme.
> Das letzte mal war ich im Kino in "Dr. Strange 2" mit einen Kumpel. Der ist an sich deutlich komplexer aber hat auch gezeigt wie man es nicht machen sollte.  Der kam einen wirr und überladen vor. Außerdem muß man dafür wohl auch noch die Marvel Serien geguckt haben um alles zu verstehen.



Mit dem Schlagwort "Subjektivität" lässt sich jede Skalierung eines Machwerkes im Keim ersticken. Ich sehe dies nun mal anders, man kann auch Filme objektiv bewerten und diese dann subjektive noch einmal. Objektiv sind Top Gun 1 und 2 keine guten Filme. Teil 2 lebt ja vor allem von seinen Flugzeug Szenen, alles andere ist Beiwerk und Fan Service. Subjektiv machen die aber vielen Menschen ganz viel Spass, und dies ja auch zurecht. Wenn mir aber jemand sagt, Top Gun 2 sei ein guter Film, kann ich dem nicht zustimmen. Was dann jemand mit dieser Aussage macht bleibt jedem selber überlassen.

Aber anscheinend gibt es hier ein Narrativ, dass man den Film nicht "nicht wirklich gut" betiteln darf, weil ja die meisten (Und die ach so objektiven Kritiker) dies anders sehen. Na dann.....

Natürlich ist dies nur meine Meinung, aber die vertrete ich eben ohne Abweichungen. Und jeder darf sagen ich habe damit nicht recht, muss mich aber nicht (wie manche) in eine Ecke stellen wie ein Schulkind.

Eine gewisse persönliche Note steckt naturgemäss in jeder Kritik, da wir alle andere Ansprüche und Erwartungen haben. Die wurden bei mir bei Top Gun 2 eben nicht erfüllt. Und geile Flugzeugszenen alleine reichen mir eben nicht aus um den Film als "richtig gut" zu betiteln. Gute Filme funktionieren dazu auch im Heimkino und nicht nur auf der grossen Leinwand.

Aber um es versöhnlich auszudrücken. Ja, Top Gun 2 ist ein stellenweise richtig geiler Kinofilm, aber mehr eben auch nicht - in meinen Augen.

PS: Ich habe übrigens nirgends geschrieben dass der Film schlecht ist. Nur dass er nicht gut ist. Und da liegen noch ein paar Werte dazwischen. Er ist ok und im Kino wirklich ein Erlebnis in gewissen Szenen.

Und zum Thema Marvel. Der letzte Spider-Man wurde ja auch von vielen überschwänglich gefeiert. Da bleibe ich mit meiner Meinung zu diesem infantilen Machwerk mal lieber still.


----------



## facehugger (2. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wird es auf jeden Fall. Kennst du das hier schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...     Vor allem: "sei mein Goose"! "Goose stirbt aber im Film"... 

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Mit dem Schlagwort "Subjektivität" lässt sich jede Skalierung eines Machwerkes im Keim ersticken. Ich sehe dies nun mal anders, man kann auch Filme objektiv bewerten und diese dann subjektive noch einmal. Objektiv sind Top Gun 1 und 2 keine guten Filme. Teil 2 lebt ja vor allem von seinen Flugzeug Szenen, alles andere ist Beiwerk und Fan Service. Subjektiv machen die aber vielen Menschen ganz viel Spass, und dies ja auch zurecht. Wenn mir aber jemand sagt, Top Gun 2 sei ein guter Film, kann ich dem nicht zustimmen. Was dann jemand mit dieser Aussage macht bleibt jedem selber überlassen.


Naja, was qualifiziert dich denn einen Film rein "objektiv" zu beurteilen?
Selbst "echten" Filmkritikern stimme ich nicht immer zu.
Und bevor ich einen Film nicht selber gesehen habe, lese ich mir sowieso keinen Filmkritiken durch.

Außerdem gibt es Tausende Trash-Filme, B und C Movies welche wirklich schlecht sind. Deswegen bin ich bei solchen Aussagen immer skeptisch.



Zuriko schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend gibt es hier ein Narrativ, dass man den Film nicht als schlecht betiteln darf, weil ja die meisten (Und die ach so objektiven Kritiker) dies anders sehen. Na dann.....


Klar darfst du das. Nur muß man dann auch mit Gegenkritik rechnen.   


Zuriko schrieb:


> Gute Filme funktionieren dazu auch im Heimkino und nicht nur auf der grossen Leinwand.


Ich kann mir den ersten Teil zu Hause angucken. Dann mit Sicherheit irgendwann auch den zweiten Teil.


Zuriko schrieb:


> Aber um es versöhnlich auszudrücken. Ja, Top Gun 2 ist ein stellenweise richtig geiler Kinofilm, aber mehr eben auch nicht - in meinen Augen.


Ist ja auch ok.  

Du verreisst den Film ja auch nicht ganz.


----------



## Mastertac (2. Juni 2022)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Muss man da gleich persönlich beleidigt werden wenn man nicht mit der Meinung der Masse mitschwimmt?


Wenn du das als Beleidigung schon auffassen tust, was sind denn erst DEINE Kommentare zum Film ?


Zuriko schrieb:


> Korrekt! Kein guter Film, aber ein super Kino Erlebnis


Wenn du den Film nicht gut findest, bitte. Aber lass doch mal das Sticheln sein. Das nervt


----------



## Zuriko (2. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, was qualifiziert dich denn einen Film rein "objektiv" zu beurteilen?
> Selbst "echten" Filmkritikern stimme ich nicht immer zu.
> Und bevor ich einen Film nicht selber gesehen habe, lese ich mir sowieso keinen Filmkritiken durch.


Filmkritiker ist ja auch kein Beruf, sondern eine Berufung. Kritiker kann jeder werden, siehe Youtube und co. Und Kritiker sind ja oft nicht objektiv, sondern je nach Quelle oder Zielpublikum ausgerichtet. Nur weil jemand Journalismus studiert hat, oder sich bereits 30 Jahre im Filmgeschäft bewegt, muss er ja nicht der bessere Kritiker sein, er kann sich höchstens eloquenter und belesenere Ausdrücken und mit Hintergrund Infos glänzen.

Wenn ich mir gewisse Top Gun 2 Kritiken anschaue, findet man die Objektivität schon, sprich die vielen Schwächen die Top Gun 2 eben nun mal hat. Dennoch wird er als Erlebnis und als gut betitelt, weil er eben diese Schwächen mit den Actionszenen wegwischen kann. Er ist also eine Empfehlung für das Kino, da gehe ich mit. Die Actionszenen sind geil und handgemacht. 

Aber mal als Frage. Was wäre Top Gun 2 für ein Film wenn er keine so geilen Flugsequenzen hätte, sondern einfach diese Hollywood CGI Stangenware? Wären die Kritiken auch so überschwänglich? Was zeichnet den Film also aus? Ist er als Gesamtwerk gelungen, oder nur partiell? 

Klingt konservativ und überheblich, aber man kann ja über solche Dinge philosophieren.


RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es Tausende Trash-Filme, B und C Movies welche wirklich schlecht sind. Deswegen bin ich bei solchen Aussagen immer skeptisch.


Wie gesagt, ich habe nie gesagt es ist ein schlechter Film. Und ja, Guilty Pleasuers gibt es auch, man kann auch einen richtigen scheiss Film richtig geil finden. Da hat man ja merkwürdigerweise auch keine Probleme dies zuzugeben. Bei B-Movies o.a Indies die man gut findet, aber die nicht gut sind, wirkt man eben schon wieder cool und nerdig wenn man diesen abfeiert. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Klar darfst du das. Nur muß man dann auch mit Gegenkritik rechnen.


Damit habe ich keine Probleme. So lange wir darüber diskutieren können ist doch alles super. Vielleicht bin auch auch zu kritisch und sollte mal wieder lernen einfach zu geniessen. Nur habe ich mich bei Top Gun 2 im Kino stellenweise sehr gelangweilt, da waren die Erdnüsse im Becher der grössere Genuss.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kann mir den ersten Teil zu Hause angucken. Dann mit Sicherheit irgendwann auch den zweiten Teil.



Hey, ich liebe den ersten Teil 


Mastertac schrieb:


> Wenn du das als Beleidigung schon auffassen tust, was sind denn erst DEINE Kommentare zum Film ?


Du sagst ich habe keine Ahnung und ich solle Harry Potter und Transformers schauen gehen? Was soll ich mit so einer Aussage anfangen? Wenn meine Kommentare Dich beleidigen muss ich schon fragen: "Tom, bist Du es?


Mastertac schrieb:


> Wenn du den Film nicht gut findest, bitte. Aber lass doch mal das Sticheln sein. Das nervt


Ist doch nur ein Film den ich jetzt nicht so gut finde wie Du. Ist hier das Top Gun 2 Kuschelforum?


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Aber mal als Frage. Was wäre Top Gun 2 für ein Film wenn er keine so geilen Flugsequenzen hätte, sondern einfach diese Hollywood CGI Stangenware? Wären die Kritiken auch so überschwänglich? Was zeichnet den Film also aus? Ist er als Gesamtwerk gelungen, oder nur partiell?


Ohne Flugzeuge (und deren Actionszenen) würde natürlich der ganze Film nicht funktionieren. Logischer Weise. 
Aber es sind ja natürlich auch noch die coolen Darsteller und schönen Bräute mit dabei. Und gute Musik.

Wenn ich mir die  ganzen"Fast&Furious" Filme mal kritisch angucke, sind die auch nicht wirklich tiefgehend. Aber die Leute wollen so etwas sehen.


Zuriko schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe nie gesagt es ist ein schlechter Film. Und ja, Guilty Pleasuers gibt es auch, man kann auch einen richtigen scheiss Film richtig geil finden. Da hat man ja merkwürdigerweise auch keine Probleme dies zuzugeben. Bei B-Movies o.a Indies die man gut findet, aber die nicht gut sind, wirkt man eben schon wieder cool und nerdig wenn man diesen abfeiert.


Ja man findet etwas gut weil es "kultig" ist. Aber dann ist es auch keine *objektive* Filmbewertung. 


Zuriko schrieb:


> Hey, ich liebe den ersten Teil


Dann sind wir ja einer Meinung.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2022)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend gibt es hier ein Narrativ, dass man den Film nicht "nicht wirklich gut" betiteln darf, weil ja die meisten (Und die ach so objektiven Kritiker) dies anders sehen. Na dann.....


Geschmäcker sind verschieden und das ist auch gut so! 

Mich persönlich stört es nicht, ob jemand Top Gun oder Marvel/DC gut oder schlecht findet. Auch was "Kritiker" dazu sagen ist mir relativ egal. 

Mit einer Ausnahme: Wenn ich mir den Film oder die Serie bereits angeschaut haben, dann schau ich mir schon ein Video vom Kritiker meiner Wahl dazu an. Einfach aus diesem Grund um das gesehene nochmals zu reflektieren und ggf. gesehenes in einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten. 

Ich lass mir grundsätzliche nicht vorschreiben, wie ich etwas zu finden habe oder wie die Gesellschafft Filme oder eine Serie wahrnimmt oder was gerade Trend ist. Letzteres ist gerade im Bezug auf Filme, Serien, Büchern und Games absoluter Blödsinn in meinen Augen. 

Entweder ich habe eine eigene Meinung oder nicht. Ein User hier aus dem Forum hatte das mal in seiner Signatur stehen: _"Zu 100% Trendhuren resisitent." _
Kleines Beispiel: Jeder feiert(e) Game of Thrones und das kommende Spin Off. Meine Meinung zu GoT: 
Dennoch freue ich mich wenn andere Personen Spaß daran haben. Es bricht ja keinem ein Zacken aus der Krone, wenn man den Leuten ihren Spaß lässt. Btw. beim deutschen Privatfernsehen hört der Spaß allerdings auf.... 



Zuriko schrieb:


> Klingt konservativ und überheblich, aber man kann ja über solche Dinge philosophieren.


Das muss man sogar, meiner Meinung nach. Filme und Serien laden ja explizit dazu ein. Stumpfer Konsoum ist nicht die Lösung. Sieh dir nur mal Oscar, Emmy, Golden Globe-Verleihungen der letzten Dekade an. Da gibt es viel Diskussionsbedarf. Ähnlich wie bei Videospielen. Was wäre ein Far Cry 3 ohne Vaas? Half Life ohne G-Man? etc.


----------



## Zuriko (2. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind verschieden und das ist auch gut so!


Ich habe nie was anderes behauptet.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Mit einer Ausnahme: Wenn ich mir den Film oder die Serie bereits angeschaut haben, dann schau ich mir schon ein Video vom Kritiker meiner Wahl dazu an. Einfach aus diesem Grund um das gesehene nochmals zu reflektieren und ggf. gesehenes in einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten.


Geht mir auch so. Wenn mich ein Film gefesselt oder geärgert hat, ziehe ich mir am Ende noch alles Infos und Meinungen dazu rein die ich finden kann, einfach um zu schauen ob ich mit meinem Eindruck alleine bin oder nicht, oder woran es gelegen haben könnte dass es gut oder schlecht funktioniert hat.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich lass mir grundsätzliche nicht vorschreiben, wie ich etwas zu finden habe oder wie die Gesellschafft Filme oder eine Serie wahrnimmt oder was gerade Trend ist. Letzteres ist gerade im Bezug auf Filme, Serien, Büchern und Games absoluter Blödsinn in meinen Augen.


Gut dies sind dann zwei paar Schuhe. Ich habe auf jemanden reagiert der geschrieben hat der Film sei super. Der Meinung bin ich nicht, der Film ist nicht super, aber er hat super Momente. Aber dass dies ein schmaler Grat ist, ist mir bewusst. Jemand kann ein perfektes Viereck von Hand zeichnen, ein anderer ein etwas ungenaues wo die Seiten unterschiedlich lange sind. Und doch gefällt mir am Ende das - in dem Sinne objektiv - schlechter gezeichnete Viereck besser.

Das Thema Objektivität vs Subjektivität ist ja auch schwierig, gerade wenn man, wie ich, die Meinung vertritt, dass man objektiv sein kann und etwas dennoch subjektiv einordnet. Es kann ein perfekter Film sein der ein geniales Drehbuch, den perfekten Cast mit der besten Musik hat. Und doch finde ich ihn langweilig, oder schlicht "************************."

Shape of Water ist da ein gutes Beispiel. Von Kritikern gefeiert, eigentlich macht der Film alles richtig und doch finde ich den subjektive richtig schlecht, obwohl es objektiv ein guter Film ist.

Das Thema mit Trends bei gewissen Medien (oder Mode) ist dann wieder eine andere Baustelle. Da kann ma blind mitlaufen und alles glauben was gesagt oder geschrieben wird. Manchmal wird man erst durch einen Trend auf etwas aufmerksam was einem gefallen könnte. Oder man ist Trendsetter und feiert etwas was erst (viel) später bei der Masse ankommt (Bei solchen AAA Produktionen wie Top Gun fast nicht möglich). Oder man ist in der Opposition und läuft aus Prinzip gegen den Trend. Dann sind auch alle Oscar Filme auf einmal Kacke, einfach weil die bei den Oscars um die grossen Preise "kämpfen" und keine kleinen ausländischen Arthouse Filme repräsentieren. Gibt ja auch unter den Cineasten die Klassenkämpfe. 




Painkiller schrieb:


> Kleines Beispiel: Jeder feiert(e) Game of Thrones und das kommende Spin Off. Meine Meinung zu GoT:


Also GoT habe ich extrem gefeiert bis zu den letzten beiden Staffeln. Danach wurde es leider immer schlechter. Das muss ja auch nicht jeder gut finden, ist ja auch nicht jedermanns Setting, Storytelling o.a Aber dennoch, es war zu Beginn eine objektiv aussergewöhnlich gute Serie - was nicht bedeutet dass jeder sie subjektiv aussergewöhnlich gut findet.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Dennoch freue ich mich wenn andere Personen Spaß daran haben. Es bricht ja keinem ein Zacken aus der Krone, wenn man den Leuten ihren Spaß lässt. Btw. beim deutschen Privatfernsehen hört der Spaß allerdings auf....


Guilty Pleasures hat doch jeder. Und Geschmäcker sind so zahlreich wie Meinungen, auch wenn es manchmal Phänomene gibt wo sich die Masse recht gut auf eine Meinung festlegen kann. Ich mag auch viele Filme die andere ************************ finden. Manchmal weil die Filme auch ************************ sind


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Hab mir vor einiger Zeit als alter Fanboy erstmal das hier gegönnt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das suche ich von der Orion.

Daß sie Gelb /Beige /Rot ist weiß ich vom Quartett.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das suche ich von der Orion.


Von der Orion hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts gesehen. Dafür von anderen SciFi-Filmen/Serien so einiges: 





						BlueBrixx
					






					www.bluebrixx.com
				




Die Star Trek, BSG und Stargate SG1 Sets lachen mich schon sehr an.

Ein MOC in gut zu Orion hab ich leider auch nicht gefunden. :/


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2022)

Kennt ihr das hier schon? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bEzbim8peGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Side by Side: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8n9q0TNYIl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AchtBit (16. Juni 2022)

Streitet euch doch nicht. Das Eine ist Popcorn Kino und das Andere Anspruchs Kino.  Ersterer dient zur Unterhaltung weil man von wenig Handlung noch weniger verpassen kann.  Anspruch verlangt volle Aufmerksamkeit oder am Schluss heissts 'Ich hab den Film nicht richtig verstanden' 

2 absolut extreme Gegensätze wären z.B.  Conan der Barbar vs. Die Erfindung der Wahrheit.   Beides sind zwar Filme aber sonst, absolut nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Juni 2022)

So, war jetzt zum 2. Mal im Kino den gucken   
Zu Hause schaff ich das Feeling echt nicht, aber ich geh auch sonst gern ins Kino, von daher passt das. Der Film selber war ein guter, unterhaltsamer Action-Streifen wie ich es erhofft hatte. Keine Doku oder onstwas, aber ein gut gemachter Film.
Will den gar nicht mit dem ersten Teil vergleichen... mir gefallen beide


----------

